# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Giúp em đấu cái rơ le timer

## Tuấn

Các bác xem giúp em cách đấu mấy cái timer với ạ. Cụ thể là em âm mưu dùng timer để điều khiển cái rơ le A. Loay hoay em vẽ mãi mà cứ bị tẩu hỏa nhập ma, còn đoạn cuối chẳng biết đấu thế nào, các bác giúp em với ạ.

Công việc của em thế này: Em định dùng mấy con rơ le timer vặn tay để người vận hành có thể tự chỉnh thời gian ạ..



Khi em đóng rơ le 1, timer 1 giữ rơ le A ( con này em cần điều khiển ạ ) 2 giây rồi nhả . Thời gian 2s này có thể điều chỉnh bằng con timer 1, sau khi timer 1 nhả thì nó bật timer 3.

Cũng khi đóng rơ le 1 thì timer 2 đếm đến 4 thì bật alarm.

Timer 3 đếm đến 5s thì đóng rơ le A 3s rồi nhả ( thời gian 3s được thay đổi bằng timer 4 )

Trong quá trình từ khi rơ le 1 đóng, nếu rơ le 2 bật, nó ngắt timer 2 không cho đếm nữa, alam không báo.

Ngắt rơ le 1, xong một chu trình.

Em ngồi vẽ mãi mới chỉ được thế này ạ :




Em vẽ sắp tẩu hỏa nhập ma mà chả biết lắp con timer 4 vào đâu và như thế nào, cụ nào rành về điện vẽ giúp em với, em cám ơn  :Smile:

----------


## linhdt1121

bác nối thế này
+ nguồn => thường  mở của TM3 => cuộn hút R3 => thường đóng TM4 => - nguồn
+ nguồn => thường mở R3 => TM4
nó hoạt động ntn: khi cấp điện cho TM3,sau 5s tiếp điểm thường mở của TM đóng lại cấp nguồn cho cuộn hút R3.
khi R3 có điện,tiếp điểm thường mở của R3 đóng lại cấp điện cho TM4,sau 3s tiếp điểm thường đóng của TM4 mở ra,ngắt điện cho R3

----------

Tuấn

----------


## linhdt1121

mà hình như em thấy có bán cái loại rờ le nó đóng sau đó ngắt luôn mà,bác thử ra chợ hỏi xem có bán loại đó ko về đấu nối cho nó gọn

----------

Tuấn

----------


## tcm

Bác đấu như mạch này là được.
Chú ý: Bỏ hai dòng đầu có hai cái R1 và R2 đi là ra mạch bác yêy cầu

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Em cám ơn các bác, để em thử ạ  :Smile: 

Cho em hỏi tí nữa ạ, như ở cái timer này thì em hiểu các chân 1-3, 8-6 là chân thường mở, 1-4 là chân thường đóng, còn kí hiệu ở chân 5-8 có cái hình tam giác là kí hiệu gì ạ. Em cám ơn  :Smile:

----------


## linhdt1121

nó là cái tiếp điểm định thì đấy bác ah. như hình thì 5-8 là tiếp điểm thường đóng mở chậm
khi cấp điện vào chân 2-7 thì các tiếp điểm chuyển trạng thái,NC thì mở còn NO thì đóng lại ngay lập tức,còn riêng cái 5-8 này thì sau 1 khoảng thời gian mà mình đặt nó mới chuyển trạng thái

----------

Tuấn

----------


## thang296

hic mình đấu mãi chẳng được

----------


## binhthanhcer

cảm ơn Pro chia sẻ

----------

